# Show Prep List - Missing Anything?



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to my first show with Dakota on Sunday! I believe it's a hunter show but I'm not sure what classes I'll be in. I thought it would be a good idea to make a list of everything I need to bring, and then get it all ready to make sure I have everything. So here's my list (including stuff I'll wear there). Am I forgetting anything?

Tall boots w/ heel risers
Tall boot socks
Breeches
Belt
Spurs w/ straps
Show shirt
Collar pin
Collar strap
Show jacket
Leather gloves
Hair net
Hair clips
Hairbands
Show helmet
Spare boots for bathing
Grooming kit


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I personally get really paranoid before shows so I always bring an extra girth, stirrup leathers, and a bit. 

On my list I also always wrote down saddle, saddle pad, bridle, etc. 
Hope those help? lol


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking of putting tack on the list but since it's kept at the barn and he's a lesson horse, I guess they'll just tell me what tack to bring when I get there.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

safety pins....you just never know when you might loose a button (or need to pick a lock, lol)


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

Hair spray: for your hair of course and can also be used to help stay on when riding bareback.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Chapstick!!! Can't go anywhere without the chapstick.... or Yap stick as my 5 yo son would say.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

_I 100% agree with xx Chico about bringing extra's of everything if possible. _


*Extra shampoo* - In case your horse get's a stain in the trailer like my paint does, If you don't have a paint this might not be an issue.
*Water Bucket*
*Hole Punch - *A friend fell from her horse ripping her reins, They made a simple hole in the ends that connect by your hands because she didn't have a spair set of reins and she was good :wink:
*Horsey First Aid kit (really for yourself as well) - *incase you get a nick(SP) in the trailer. D got a small cut on his cornet band that I put some clean Anti-Bacterial spray that helped it from bleeding over his hoove. 
*sun screen - *I know its going to be in the 70's at my show this weekend hehe. 

that's all I can think of right now. I wish you the best of luck and will be thinking of you while I am showing this weekend .


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

baby wipes to wipe off your boots and your horse just before going in the ring.
horse makeup.
horse stain remover something like cowboy magic
hoofpick.
money
drinks for yourself and your horse
bucket
and gloves


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

COGGINS TEST FOR THE HORSE. 
Extra halters and leads
Whips 
Extra show pants(if you fall, baddddddd thing!) 
I second the first aid kit!
Mom or dad to bring you bagels coffee, your jacket, etc. couldn't live without my mom, mimi and my best friend/show groom!
I would always warm up in bell boots and my horse's boots just in case! There arn't farrier's at hunter show i don't think
A book to read durning break. 
DUCK TAPE! It saved our truck from getting drenced in rain after some guy knock the window out parking our three horse slant plus tack plus living quarters trailer! 
a sweatsuit to go over your clothes to keep them clean(our team has matching windsuits! It's so cool!)
a blanket(for you and your horse, you never know when you are going to get cold!) 
an umbrella 
hoof polish
show sheen or vetrolin shine(i perfer the later)
lunge line and whip
extra gloves(I would warm up in my SSGs and trade them out for my leather ones right before I go into the ring) 
Tide to go pens, just incase lunch gets on your breeches, show shirt, etc
maybe a mid day meal for your horse but DEFINATLY a hay net! to munch on whilst standing by the trailer
and remeber- even if you are SO nervous and think you can't eat, EAT BREAKFAST! even if it is just a small cup of fruit, EAT SOMETHING! 
Oh and bobby pins! 
HAVE FUN!


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

The absolutely best thing I have ever used is not sure what to call them. They are sort of like very strong paper towels but when dry they are the size of peppermints. You put water on them and they expand to a full size paper towel. They are so handy. All you need is a bottle of water or whatever to get the towel wet. You can carry a whole bunch in your pocket and you don't have to carry around a water bucket and towel anymore to dust your horse off before going in the ring.


----------

